# No da0s1 file in /dev



## dead_rabbit (Jul 6, 2011)

Generally when I plug a USB stick into my system a file addressing the first partition on the device (da0s1) appears in /dev. I reinstalled my system recently to utilize the ZFS file system. Now when I plug in a flash drive the system acknowledges its presence by reporting

```
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Lexar JD 360 1100> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 956MB (1957888 512 byte sectors: 64H 32S/T 956C)
```
But no da0s1 file appears in in /dev, even when I have created the partition on this system. What gives?

`$ uname -a`

```
FreeBSD hs1.VERBENA 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #1: Mon Jul  4 11:35:06 MST 2011 
root@hs1.VERBENA:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/AMDKERN  amd64
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 6, 2011)

Drives don't have to have a partition table.  file(1) can show what's going on:
`# file /dev/da0`


----------



## dead_rabbit (Jul 6, 2011)

I ran `# file -s /dev/da0` and it looks as though it sees the partition 

```
/dev/da0: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0xc, active, starthead 1, startsector 32, 1957856 sectors, code offset 0x31
```
But I am still unable to mount the drive. No da0s1 file shows up in /dev and `# mount_msdosfs /dev/da0 /mnt` produces 
	
	



```
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0: Invalid argument
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2011)

Try:
`# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt`


----------



## mav@ (Jul 6, 2011)

Try:
`false >/dev/da0`
It will trigger GEOM to retaste device.


----------



## dead_rabbit (Jul 6, 2011)

SirDice, I have tried that and I get 
	
	



```
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0s1: No such file or directory
```

mav@, I tried `# false>/dev/da0` and then proceeded to attempt to mount the drive, but nothing changes. I tested mounting different flash drives as well but the same problem persists regardless of what drive I use.


----------



## rabfulton (Jul 6, 2011)

I have similar issues, but this has worked for me:


```
mount -t msdosfs -o large /dev/da0 /mnt
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 6, 2011)

Let's back up a bit and check some basic assumptions.  Are you doing this as root?  Have any defaults been changed, like securelevel?  Is devd(8) enabled and running?


----------



## dead_rabbit (Jul 6, 2011)

I am indeed running as root and devd seems to be running
`# ps -A | grep devd`

```
876  ??  Is     0:00.02 /sbin/devd
```

`# mount -t msdosfs -o large /dev/da0 /mnt` yielded nothing new.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2011)

If this memory stick works correctly on a Windows system, not a lot of other things come to mind.  There could be a misformed partition table or MS-DOS filesystem that FreeBSD doesn't like; sometimes memory cards formatted by cameras are like that.  Reformatting it with Windows or using fdisk(8) and newfs_msdos(8) on FreeBSD, is worth a try.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 7, 2011)

[cmd=]ls -lac /dev | grep da [/cmd]

How many devices show up  (after a *camcontrol rescan all* (just in case the latter matters btw)).


----------



## dead_rabbit (Jul 7, 2011)

`# ls -lac /dev | grep da`

```
crw-r-----   1 root  operator    0, 125 Jul  6 13:08 da0
```
No change is produced by `# camcontrol rescan all`


----------

